# Cimarron 45/70 (old Sharps replica)



## Browning14 (Jul 18, 2011)

I won one of these at a DU banquet. Anybody know what it's worth or who might buy it. I have no use for it. Somebody once told me $800 but people act like I'm asking too much. Or if you know anyone I can contact about this gun, that would be great. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

If I were you, I'd just trade that Italian POS for an American made firearm.


----------



## Betterluckytg (Jul 19, 2011)

Since you won it in an auction, it all boils down to how greedy you are, doesn't it?
Good luck!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

I think what I would do, is take a look on Gun Broker dot com, what their going for.

I believe that would give you a good rough estimate what to sell/trade that Cimmarron Sharps replica 45/70.
Please don't tell people you won it. You will get snide remarks just like the post reply before me.

I think the Cimmarron Sharps replica 45/70 is a neat rifle, and reloaded correctly is amazingly accurate,
from 100 yds. to 1000 yds.

If you can, please post a picture of your Cimmarron Sharps replica 45/70 here. That will help.

Good luck.


----------



## Betterluckytg (Jul 19, 2011)

So sorry Norseman; one man's snide is another"s honest opinion. Didn't mean to upset your tender sensibilities... ;-)


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Since you won it in an auction, it all boils down to how greedy you are, doesn't it?


I agree with the statement. I also agree that truthful or not, it is a snide comment, but I have always been one to say what is on my mind, so I don't mind it.


----------

